
Ask HN: What (mundane) personal services do you outsource? - bkohlmann
What personal services do you pay to outsource?<p>I’m finally approaching the financial stage of life where i can pay for time. There are a lot of things that take a lot of time - laundry, doing the dishes, organizing my kids piles and piles of toys, etc.<p>Putting aside the midwestern shame I have of not doing everything on my own, what mundane daily tasks do you pay someone else to do? What does it cost? What would you LIKE to outsource but fear the social repercussions if anyone found out?
======
leed25d
laundry

